# My shrimp tank, lots of pictures!



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

I've been doing alot of downsizing and rearranging lately. I've cut down so my 20H. Here are the specs:

20H Black trim with black stand
Viper K-2 70 watt MH with Ushio 10000k bulb 4 hours a day
2 4-LED Lights for 12 hours a day
Eheim Ecco 2236
Aqua Medic 9 watt UV
DIY PVC Reactor
Hydor 200 watt inline Heater
Aquatic Magic Glass intake and return
DAZ Glass Drop Checker
Rex Griggs CO2 Regulator with Ideal needle valve, 5# tank

Tank is extremely heavily planted and is being turned into a shrimp tank. I lost half my first batch of yellows due to an unknown ammonia spike but am doing alot of water changes to keep on top of it. Here are a bunch of pictures. I will be stocking it with 40+ Yellows, 40 or so CRS/ CBS, and a few Sulawesi Cardinals. I am also receiving 60+ RCS that will be needing homes as they will cross breed with my Yellows so they can't go in the same tank. Here are a bunch of pictures of the tank. LMK what you think this is with lights out as my camera sucks and the MH lighting is super intense. If anyone ahs a good camera and some skillz I would love to get some nice shots of my tank.


















































































































Thanks for looking.

Craig


----------



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey nice tank, it will be great for shrimp. Hope shrimp work out for you this time around. They didn't work for me the first time either. Where are you getting your shrimp, and are you getting them at reasonable prices?

Don't the Eheim Ecco's rock, the first time it primed I was so happy I wanted to do it again!


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

some from hobbyists and some from ryan at planetinverts. I still have a few survivors so wish me luck on keeping them healthy.

Craig


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice looking planted tank, but not a good setup for shrimp. Too many plants are actually counterproductive for shrimp. My 30 long had dozens of N. zhangjiajiensis thriving in it until I allowed the Najas to run amok. When I got around to cleaning it out I only found 2 shrimp remaining, both males. The tank now contains the sole remaining shrimp, endler's, and some 1" L333's. Oh, still have plenty of snails in there, spixi's, ramshorns, MTS, and a small vareity of "pond" snail.
I blame the snails for eating the Anubias...


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

toddnbecka said:


> Nice looking planted tank, but not a good setup for shrimp. Too many plants are actually counterproductive for shrimp. My 30 long had dozens of N. zhangjiajiensis thriving in it until I allowed the Najas to run amok. When I got around to cleaning it out I only found 2 shrimp remaining, both males. The tank now contains the sole remaining shrimp, endler's, and some 1" L333's. Oh, still have plenty of snails in there, spixi's, ramshorns, MTS, and a small vareity of "pond" snail.
> I blame the snails for eating the Anubias...


Just curious on how you come up with counter productive?

Craig


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Apparently too many plants use up the nutrients necessary for alage and other microscopic organisms that hatchling shrimp feed on. It's less of a problem for the adults, but the babies are affected. 
I saw the same thing happen in my 10 gallon cherry shrimp tank, just didn't realize what was causing the decline.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

toddnbecka said:


> Apparently too many plants use up the nutrients necessary for alage and other microscopic organisms that hatchling shrimp feed on. It's less of a problem for the adults, but the babies are affected.
> I saw the same thing happen in my 10 gallon cherry shrimp tank, just didn't realize what was causing the decline.


Did you happen to have a lot of shrimps at the time you noticed that the shrimp population was stagnant?


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Neither tank was crowded. The zhangjiajiensis were still building their numbers, and the cherry shrimp had been thinned out several times. I even tried adding 2 different batches of new cherry shrimp (from different sources) to get them going again. The only thing the setups really had in common was the overabundance of plants. This was 20/20 hindsight, I didn't realize what happened until the larger tank was cleared out.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of what I have done to the tank. I ditched the Jungle look which was great with fish in the tank but the shrimps needed something more homely.










































Thanks,

Craig


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Sulawesi shrimp and crs need opposite parameters and temps you know...


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

neilfishguy said:


> Sulawesi shrimp and crs need opposite parameters and temps you know...


Its more of a test I will be going the cardinals first then maybe tan and blues if the cards to work. If not I will be going CRS/ CBS with my yellows. And the Cards will be moved to a 2.5g Nano

Craig


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Good start to this thing. I'll check back once it matures. IMO the white rock is distracting, but if you like it keep it!


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

The rocks are more greyish in person for some reason they some out really white in the pictures. 

Craig


----------



## fugu_88 (Apr 24, 2008)

Shrimp tank, but where is the shrimps? ;(


----------



## hpt84 (Apr 8, 2008)

So where are you getting your shrimp from?


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Need to get new pics. Came from Various sources: OhioDave, CrisRisl (TPT) should be here tomorrow, Mgamer20o0 should be here tomorrow I'm hoping, Ryan Planet Inverts when we get the details hammered out. 

The only species currently in the tank are Yellows with about 20 of them. Never seem to see more than 12-13 at a time and some are really iny probably hanging out in all the moss.

Currently working on restoring an old MetaFrame Deluxe 30g tank that I think I may turn into the shrimp and planted tank.

Craig


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Went and picked up a dual Elite sponge filter but am only using 1 of the sponges as I can hide the down tube behind my driftwood tree and the sponge will blend in after abit even though it is mostly hidden also. Also completely redid my tank last night about 11pm; constructed a new tree and removed all of my white rocks and added about 10 more lbs of black sand. Also replanted the entire tank again .

The 2 Blyxa Plants will be replaced by a pair of Eriocaulon 'Thailand' and I will be adding 1 more stem of Tonina Fluviatilis sp 'Lotus Flower' to the pair that I have. Carpet of HC through out the tank with Rotala Mini Type 1 in the back right hand corner and Rotala Mini Type 2 in the back left hand corner. The driftwood tree has been torn apart and redone. I also have a few Hydrocotyle Verticillata scattered around the tank. Here are some pics:










































Sorry the pics are kinda dark my camera is acting funny. Thinking about losing the Rotala Minis in both corners and having something else maybe nut sure though. What does everyone think?

Craig


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

neilfishguy said:


> Sulawesi shrimp and crs need opposite parameters and temps you know...


This is very true and the Cardinals will also need temps above 80F and this will stress or kill CRS/CBS..Lower temps below 78 will stress and perhaps kill the Cardinal shrimp.

Bill


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

southerndesert said:


> This is very true and the Cardinals will also need temps above 80F and this will stress or kill CRS/CBS..Lower temps below 78 will stress and perhaps kill the Cardinal shrimp.
> 
> Bill


That's why I'm going to keep my Yellows and am getting some Tigers.

Craig


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice setup and having fun watching the progress! Keep the updates coming.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

I know the MH light is very bright, but exactly how bright is it? Can you post a pic of it?


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I know the MH light is very bright, but exactly how bright is it? Can you post a pic of it?


Will do after work, lights don't come on for a few hours yet.

Craig


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

completely redid my shrimp tank. Just waiting on Ryan at Planet Inverts for my Tigers that were susposed to have been shipped on Monday. Ryan where you at?
Craig


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

i bet the HC looks great. any updated pics?


----------

